
Yoshua Bengio – From System 1 Deep Learning to System 2 Deep Learning - xnan
https://slideslive.com/38921750/from-system-1-deep-learning-to-system-2-deep-learning
======
lowdose
Would be awesome if the guys of slideslive.com are able to also offer the
possibility to link to the google slides presentation. This would make sharing
knowledge from the presented slides into another format extremely easy.

~~~
vojtad
Thanks for the suggestion! We will look into this and we might offer it in the
future.

------
bigmit37
Here is the youtube link (if needed):

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FtUbMG3rlFs](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FtUbMG3rlFs)

